# ECLSTS 2013 model contest FYI.



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

For those that may be interested, the model contest at ECLSTS 2013 has changed. LSOL is out and Tate from Aristocraft is the new organizer. The categories have been redefined and the prize structure is a bit different than last year. Info on the contest can be found on the Aristo forum.

In addition GREAT AMERICAN LOCOMOTION – THE GAL LINE[/i] will be sponsoring a new category, “Scratch Built”. This category will include the use of up to 25% commercial products including such things as pre cut patterns, castings and trucks. The Scratch Built category will be judged separately from the other categories. All entries in the Scratch Built category will also be eligible for the Best in Show award.

If you have any questions feel free to contact me at [email protected]

See you at the show.

Alan

www.thegalline.com


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm interested Alan, and I went hunting around on the Aristo forum without learning anything about this. I've contacted you offlist. Maybe you could post a url here. Looking forward to hearing back.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Here you go John.
http://www.aristocraftforum.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=20164
Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

LSOL still exists?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Mar 2013 09:26 PM 
LSOL still exists? 



For us peoples, 'in-the-know', it still exists !! 

Dang it....if I can ever make it down and east (for another ECLSTS) will try to find room for at least one entry into this contest. My luck, the 'contest' will have been shutdown that yr. !

Thanks TATE and GalLine in organizing this yrs event !! 

After the 2013 show, hope you're able to find some pics and time to share some of the entries on this thread, for us peoples unable to attend ECLSTS'13 !  



nite, 
doug c


----------

